# De Moor vs. Descartes



## dildaysc (Feb 13, 2018)

The Church's engagement with Cartesian Rationalism proved to be horribly destructive ... destructive to Reformed Theology and devastating to the churches. We continue to live with the effects of this conflict.

I recently translated a section from Bernardinus De Moor's _Didactico-Elenctic Theology_, in which De Moor engages some of the fundamental tenents of Cartesian Rationalism. If you are interested, read Chapter III:6-8, beginning here.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 13, 2018)

Rev. Dilday, I have noted it often, but it bears repeating, your efforts in bringing this work to the English language is greatly appreciated and a treasure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

